# Grinding Jig - Standrard and Fingernail



## beamer (Aug 17, 2006)

Howdy everyone. Just thought I'd post a little about my home-made grinding jigs that I "borrowed" from the wolverine design. I actually got the bulk of my ideas from Marc Phillips (http://www.woodhelp.com/Jigs.htm#GrindingJig) 










































I have also created a skew outrigger that I haven't taken pictures of (yet) and I am working on adding a piece of spring steel to the fingernail arm's "Grabber" to make sure the flutes are square to the jig.

All in all, I would say it's as effective as the wolverine and vari-grind. It may not outlive me, but it's easy enough to make anew, so I won't fret there.

I built this jig for a couple reasons. The challenge was number one. I get a kick out of tinkering. And the cost of those jigs is highway robbery _in my opinion_. Some folks argue time vs. money. But if I enjoy doing it, i don't care how long it takes! 

Thanks for looking


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice looking setup, Jason.


----------



## beamer (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks, Billy!

It took a couple iterations, but I'm very pleased with the results. It does a great job of matching up with the factory grind on my bowl gouge and it did a great job of turning a standard grind spindle gouge into a fingeranil grind without too much trouble.


----------



## leehljp (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice looking set up and great "tinkering" as you call it. That is what I call it for me too, only my tinkering is often just a tad rougher looking. Nice smooth job on the slots in the aluminum! Did you route them?


----------



## bradh (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice work
  I have built a similar base part, but have not tried the upper removeable sections. Were you able to work from the plan dimmensions or did you have to adjust the lengths?
Brad


----------



## beamer (Aug 18, 2006)

Hank: Yep - routed 'em. That's a scary process, i must say. I think in the future I'd rather get an X/Y drill press vise and use a mill of some kind for it. It's doable on the router, but it's loud and may wrack a few nerves 

Brad: I went roughly along the lines of Marc's dimensions, but i didn't follow them to the letter. Originally, i had done the 2 hole style for the pivot point and that arm was about an inch and a half longer. When the 3rd try at a two-piece "gripper" failed, i started thinking about making it a one-piece deal and that's where the single hole idea came. The slot in the arm is about half an inch longer than the tongue that goes into it - I think this adds to the "springy" nature and helps that single hole grip the arm pretty tightly. It can still be forced out, but it takes a pretty deliberate act to knock it out, I figured it was tight enough. Sandpaper glued to the insides would probably give even more grip if somone needed it.


----------

